# How do you guys feel about S&W M&P15



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

What is your guy's personal experience and opinions of this piece? What model do you guys shoot. I just want a M4 A3.....bare bones is fine, I can always hook it up later.

Thanks guys...in advance!!!


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I pick mine up tomorrow, cant wait, but here are some links

http://www.shootingtimes.com/longgun_reviews/swmp15_121906/

"If anyone is crazy enough to want to kill a president of the United States, he can do it. All he must be prepared to do is give his life for the president's" JFK


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

No personal experience, but from what I understand, S&W makes a nice AR.

I have a Rock River Arms that has been flawless.

http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=93&limit=views


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I can get an A3 for $1299 retail......and hopefully haggle a bit.

Is this a good price considering the current supply shortage?


----------



## Will R. (Oct 14, 2008)

mike#9 said:


> I can get an A3 for $1299 retail......and hopefully haggle a bit.
> 
> Is this a good price considering the current supply shortage?


Hi Mike,

Probably a decent price these days.

I was in a gunshop last week and the owner was asking $1350.00 for S&W AR 15's 5.56 (which I was told are made by DPMS).

Guess I got lucky several weeks ago with a new Bushie M4A3 for $950.00. :smt023 (I've known the owner quite a while.)

But things are changing quickly with Mr. Obama taking office soon. :smt076

Let us know how it works out for you. Good luck.

Will


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Interesting I paid 1,190 for mine, but they had DPMS for 990 at jims when I was there on monday. everyone is under the impression get it while you can, as am I.






"Let us not seek the Republican answer or the Democratic answer, but the right answer. Let us not seek to fix the blame for the past. Let us accept our own responsibility for the future" JFK


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well I went back to buy it, and it is gone.

Great......

Any place online that you guys know of that I can get one shipped to my local shop?


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Todd said:


> No personal experience, but from what I understand, S&W makes a nice AR.
> 
> I have a Rock River Arms that has been flawless.
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=93&limit=views


I've heard that S&W actually doesn't even make their AR line, someone else makes it for them.

I was looking into getting the Smith but I also went with a rock river and I'm glad I did. I love that thing.


----------

